
Show HN: Build a Translator Bot Without Coding from Google Sheet - hunterist
https://botcomtor.com/
======
hunterist
Hi HN Community!

I'm so excited to share my first launch with you.

Currently, I am working for a Japanese IT company, daily communication by
Japanese is the biggest problem for us. Therefore, every project must have a
comtor (translator) to support the project. This problem unintentionally
create pressure for comtors, especially during deadline of the project or
their resignation.

Currently, we are using Translation tool of Google to solve this problem.
However it takes much time (especially for mobile version), it requires a lot
boring actions such as copying and waiting for translation.

Because of these reasons, we decide to develop this translation tool based on
Bot in order to: \- Having fun talk with Bot \- Requiring Bot to translate
messages \- Requiring Bot to search information on Wiki or Google

Why do we choose Bot instead of command: 1\. Bot can be integrated with all
platform such as Slack, Chatwork, Rocket chat, etc. 2\. Bot can be extended
later (add functions such as reminder, information save, deploy source code)
3\. Bot will be fun (it could be set up script like human)

We not only create a Translation Bot totally free, easily usage and highly
security for everyone, but you also no need to pay for server or API translate
services. You can create your own bot with some easy actions. And the most
important thing that only you can manage your Bot information.

Finally, we decide to choose the following technique for our bot development:
1\. Backend: Google App Script 2\. DB: Google Sheet

Yaaahh, all above things created a BotComtor. We hope it will be a useful tool
for everyone.

